# Supreme Commander ruckelt!



## SanjoX (11. August 2009)

Hey Leute,

hab da ein problem supreme commander fängt nach 10 minuten an stark zu ruckeln bei mir immer! weiss nich ob es am Spiel liegt oder an zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher oder annr laschen CPU! Dasnke für die hilfe schonmal...

Mein System: AMD X2 64 6000+ 3,2Ghz, Msi RX3850 OC Edition, 4 GB DDR2 800Mhz ATI Edition,


----------



## mayo (11. August 2009)

Tja, da braucht man nähere Angaben über Deine Einstellungen im spiel usw.

Bei mir Ruckelt es auch wenn ich am Einheitenlimit bin und alle Einstellungen auf Hoch habe bei voller 1680*1050 Auflösung. [q6600@3ghz, 4gb, 260gtx)


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. August 2009)

das liegt an der CPU, einheiten limit auf 250 setzten, keine maps größer als 10 km² und nicht mehr als 3 computergesteuerte gegner, dann gehts schon... und auf keinen fall 'nen 2ten monitor im spiel, dann geht sonst nix mehr .
wenn du damit nicht leben kannst, entweder das ruckeln ertragen oder neuen rechner her... [letzteres war's mir vorerst nicht wert ].

mfg


----------



## SanjoX (11. August 2009)

Danke für die hilfe!


May the Force be with you, ever!


----------



## Falcony6886 (18. August 2009)

Das Ruckeln wirst du bei SupCom wohl oder übel ertragen müssen! Das Spiel ist bei der Berechnung von Projektilen etc. einfach so aufwendig, dass selbst Highend-Rechner ins Stocken geraten - selbst ein i7 hätte hier keine Chance ab einer gewissen Anzahl Einheiten... 

Mein Kollege verteidigt das Spiel wegen dem Realismus in der Berechnung der Kämpfe - ich persönlich kriege da eher nen Hass, denn es sieht z.B. im Vergleich zu C&C 3 einfach grafisch schlecht aus und läuft miserabel - mir ist dabei egal, wie realistisch so ein Projektil durch die Luft fliegt, Hauptsache es rummst ordentlich und es läuft gescheit!

SupCom ist ein super Spiel - es wäre noch besser, wenn es vernünftig laufen würde! Hoffen wir, dass sie den Fehler bei SupCom II nicht noch einmal machen!


----------



## RWRKiller (18. August 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe kein Problem mit Supreme Commander aber ich würde gerne in Earth 2160 (müstet ihr kennen), genau so ein Schild wie in Supreme Commander einsetzen. Eines das jede Waffe abwehrt.
Kennt einer von euch einen Mod oder weiß jemand was ich umstellen muss.


----------



## michelthemaster (6. September 2009)

Jo, denke auch dass eine neue CPU es bringen würde. Hab Supreme auch damals auf meinem alten Lappi (C2D, GF 7900, 4GB RAM) gezockt, und da hats nach einer Zeit auch voll angefangen zu ruckeln und nicht mehr aufgehört. Mit meinem neuen Phenom 2 geht alles ohne Probleme ^^

Michel


----------



## HCN (11. Februar 2010)

Als ich habe mir neulich Supreme Commander FA gekauft und auf Full HD läuft es mit meinem System (s. Profil) flüssig, ABER:

Sobald ein paar hundert Einheiten im Spiel sind reagiert die Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr auf meine Einstellungen (bin so ein permanent +5-10 Spieler, sonst ist es mir zu langatmig), bei mehreren KIs besonders mit Sturm und Tech und einer riesen Map Gerät es dann schon ins stocken (bei dem alten 19'' gab es da nichts).

Seltsammerweise fällt auf:

Meine Grafikkarte scheint nicht ausgelastet zu sein, da sie die ganze Zeit über nur blau leuchtet (das Modell zeigt die GPU Auslastung als LED Farbe an).

Windows Taskmanager zeigt bei o. g. Situation: Nur 4 der 8 Kerne werden überhaupt beansprucht, SC FA schein kein Hyperthreading zu benutzen!

1 Kern hat 100 %, die anderen drei nur 50%. Trotzdem ruckeln (Festplatte defragmentiert).

Werde den I7 gegen nen Intel Hexcore und was sonst noch so kommt austauschen. SC soll aj von Multicores besonders profitieren.


----------



## Bibblson (16. Februar 2010)

Naja, Supcom kann nur 1,5 Kerne auslasten, es profitiert somit vom 2ten Kern, jedoch ist es egal, ob du 2 oder 4 Kerne hast, das Spiel wird dadurch nicht schneller, ist ein Manko in Supcom. Kenne mich mit I7 nicht aus, aber ich denke ohne Hyperthreatening würdest du in Supcom schneller fahren. Außerdem kann Supcom standartmäßig, da eine 32 bit Anwendung, nur 2Gb adressieren, was bei mehreren KIs und vielen Einheiten sehr schnell erreicht ist. (Bedenke, die KI frisst zum Einen viel Leistung, zum Anderen sammelt sie massenhaft t1 Schrott in ihrer Base, welche sie jeweils befehligt)


----------

